# Installer Directory



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Not sure where to post this but we have just revamped our entire site and are 

looking to add local shops to our installer directory. Inclusion is free and all 

I need is your business name and information (including your website if you have 

one) to be included. You can PM me or send an email to [email protected].

We're doing this because we're a completely online company and, even though we 

sell DIY products many people want someone to install it for them. So, it's a 

free service we like to offer to our customers. So, if you are a shop or know 

someone who is tell them to contact me. Happy Monday!


----------

